# NEWS FLASH! Cape Chef is real!



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It is true, the cape is alive and cooking. Actually got to speak with him today and he a very cool guy. How amazing the friends we have made...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cooking huh? Well will wonders never cease.
smiling out loud.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

He seemed fairly real to me when I met him...

Well, except for the wig.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

What got me was the high pitched voice.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

momoreg and Nicko...

I thought you guy's weren't going to tell about the voice and the wig!!!!!

I will have to try a new disques.

and now for something completly different "POOF"

Nicko, It was nice to talk to you as well.
very cool guy and great work your doing.

cc


----------

